# Авиация > Однополчане >  Нужна ваша помощь!

## ~ТАТЬЯНА~

Приветствую всех форумчан этого сайта! Меня звать Татьяна, я из Дальнего Востока (Амурская обл., г.Белогорск). Дорогие мои, мне очень нужна ваша помощь. Я ищу своего знакомого/друга, он офицер пилот ВВС. Его имя Алексей, возраст его 32-36 лет. Фамилию его к сожалению не помню. Летом этого года он был на авиабазе Украинка (Серышевскй р-н, Амурская обл.) в/ч62266. Проживал там на тер-рии части в профилактории (комната 24, или 26). У него там был друг Илья, тоже пилот ВВС. А осенью он должен был улететь в Приморский край. Если кто-нибудь есть из этой части или знает этого человека, помогите мне найти его. Я знаю, что он посещает различные сайты и возможно увидит это сообщение. "Лёша, отзовись! Я ищу тебя по всем возможным сайтам."

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Татьяна, Белогорск и Украинка в масштабах страны - соседний огород. Зачем через интернет? Номер вч вы знаете, найдите местный телефон, наберите в часть, просто узнайте телефон профилактория, там заведующую попросите посмотреть журнал учета, она вам по комнате и датам и фамилию даст, и звание, и может быть даже подскажет где найти. Если летчик местный, найдут за 2 минуты, если командировочный, то надо узнать откуда, взять или найти телефон той части и найти старшего группы командировочных по тем датам. Людей в ВВС сейчас можно найти по всей стране за 2-3 минуты, все на трубках...

----------


## An-Z

Саня, так в профилактории и выдадут личную информацию..щас.. Но общий алгоритм поиска верен;)

----------


## ~ТАТЬЯНА~

Спасибо вам за совет! Я попробую узнать номер телефона и узнать хоть какую-нибудь информацию. Только вот, разве постороннему человеку дадут такую информацию, я же не являюсь родственником тому кого разыскиваю. У них сейчас там комиссия из Москвы, раследуют катастрофу бомбардировщика СУ-24, двое пилотов из Воронежа погибли. Буду что-то делать, как то пытаться искать. Спасибо вам, дорогие за помощь!

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> так в профилактории и выдадут личную информацию..щас..


Андрей, ЛЮБЫЕ перемещения л/с (в том числе и в профилакторий) - это не личная, а служебная информация...

----------

